# Mig-21 Fishbed J



## Jettail (Jan 5, 2012)

im posting what i got, i just washed the parts and am waiting for them to dry


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I will be watching this because I have been wanting to build one of the Academy Migs. Thanks for posting.
Els


----------



## Jettail (Jan 5, 2012)

Els said:


> I will be watching this because I have been wanting to build one of the Academy Migs. Thanks for posting.
> Els


thanks, though i dont know how well it will turn out but im happy with your support


----------



## Jettail (Jan 5, 2012)

Well heres more pictures, sorry if some are blurry, i have a pretty bad camera.
And the reason i made it all black is im trying to make it into a russian squadron of my own, heavily based off the "Demons of Razgriz" from Ace Combat 5.


----------



## Jettail (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7181449 fuselage done

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7188074 fuselage tail and wings assembled

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7282461 the entire thing completed

the color scheme is just my own doing, i enjoyed making it up


----------

